# A wedding at IronStock this year!!



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, how cool is that?! 

What an awesome way to get married! I can't wait to see it. I'll even be wearing my tux that night anyway for the Weasel Ball, so I'll be dressed for the occasion.


----------

